# cobia rod/reel



## bluefish1928

What is a good cobia set-up under $250?

rods? do they really need to be custom made? What are some good factory rods?

Also, can conventional casting reels be used versus spinning?
I have a Penn fathom 30 and Daiwa Seagate 50 (packs more like than most spinners)


----------



## Bodupp

I've caught a few on a GS8030 All Star with a Penn 850SS. Should be close to your budget.


----------



## J0nesi

outcast has some cobia rods that are a great price compaired to custom rods. All are spinning rods. the reason we us spinning reels is because your constantly throw jigs. do you really want to throw jigs with a conventional reel?

you can get a outcast rod and penn spinfisher 6500 - 8500 for your price.


----------



## Thebownewb

If you look around hard enough, you can find one of the older penn 706z's on a custom rod around that price range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline

used 706 combo is best if u dont like a manual look for an older 750 or 850 with a good rod. gator blanks used to be cheap and i could build them for less than 100 wholesale commercial builders would sell them around 120 new. dont know these days but stay away from mass produced factory rods at places like bass pro they are crap. i would look into the outcast made for outcast cobia rods they are great for the money and are built right just all made uniform so feel out sevral rods to make sure the spine is lined up with the guides and reel seat


----------



## AvalonB&T

We have some pre made custom cobia rods they are great quality but dont cost alot


----------



## MGuns

I use Key Largo Cobia/Kingfisher rods with Penn 8500SS reels. I think it's a pretty good set-up at not too large a price tag.


----------



## ThaFish

bluefish1928 said:


> rods? do they really need to be custom made? What are some good factory rods?
> 
> Also, can conventional casting reels be used versus spinning?
> I have a Penn fathom 30 and Daiwa Seagate 50 (packs more like than most spinners)


NO, they definitely don't have to be custom made. The majority of cobia fishing (from the pier, at least) isn't even fishing. It's more of a "check out my custom rod & Staal/Zee, I'm a REAL fisherman. Just watch me feather this jig if you don't believe me." There are plenty of good shelf rods that will do the trick! 

& conventional/baitcasting reels can be used as well. No idea why there's an obsession with using huge, heavy spinners for throwing at ling when you could use something like a 300 sized low profile (Abu Revo Toro NaCl, Daiwa Lexa, etc.) that has more drag than all the big manual reels, can cast more accurately, & that you can fire off more casts with in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## bay slayer

ThaFish said:


> NO, they definitely don't have to be custom made. The majority of cobia fishing (from the pier, at least) isn't even fishing. It's more of a "check out my custom rod & Staal/Zee, I'm a REAL fisherman. Just watch me feather this jig if you don't believe me." There are plenty of good shelf rods that will do the trick!
> 
> & conventional/baitcasting reels can be used as well. No idea why there's an obsession with using huge, heavy spinners for throwing at ling when you could use something like a 300 sized low profile (Abu Revo Toro NaCl, Daiwa Lexa, etc.) that has more drag than all the big manual reels, can cast more accurately, & that you can fire off more casts with in a shorter amount of time.


you are not even close...


----------



## cwfinley19

If you want to go with a big spinner buy a 302 with the manual and crosswind and new drag those old things are tough. But you have to use braid which is prefered for cobia fishing anyways. Cost you 60$ maybe thats what I use. And you can buy a older custom rod for 100$ ish. Tightlines B&T in pensacola had a 9ft calstar cobia rod that was sweet. I think they still have it. If you really like it get a custom rod made or find one you really like theyre totally worth it. I have a custom seeker king rod that I bought and I havent found one off the shelf for under 250$ that was the same. Just my opinion tho good luck buddy


----------



## cwfinley19

8506263163 call mr. Ed in milton he can hook you up and any reel you could imagine far as penn or mitchell goes. Good prices. He refurbishes reels.


----------



## JWC130

ThaFish said:


> NO, they definitely don't have to be custom made. The majority of cobia fishing (from the pier, at least) isn't even fishing. It's more of a "check out my custom rod & Staal/Zee, I'm a REAL fisherman. Just watch me feather this jig if you don't believe me." There are plenty of good shelf rods that will do the trick!
> 
> & conventional/baitcasting reels can be used as well. No idea why there's an obsession with using huge, heavy spinners for throwing at ling when you could use something like a 300 sized low profile (Abu Revo Toro NaCl, Daiwa Lexa, etc.) that has more drag than all the big manual reels, can cast more accurately, & that you can fire off more casts with in a shorter amount of time.


Exactly. A TOURIST caught one on a shakespeare combo last year lol.

Outcast has some really nice ones for i think $109 or $129. You could put a 6500ssv and catch any cobia with that. Plus it will last longer than any staal. Funny thing is a staal was made for the surf, not the pier. lol


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> you are not even close...


Yeah, you're right. What was I thinking?!?!?!


----------



## Undead

Outcast had their cobia rods during the spring sale a couple of years ago for $50 and you can pick up a mitchell 302 for ~$30. You can be ready to fish with line, lure and flouro for around $100 and it won't even be a bad combo.

I always appreciate seeing the Van Staals and other high end rod/reel combos, but I think I'd have to win the lottery to (personally) justify that kind of money for a combo. Hell, I'd be so worried someone would steal it, I'd have to bring it in the bathroom at the pier to take a leak.


----------



## bluefish1928

Undead said:


> Outcast had their cobia rods during the spring sale a couple of years ago for $50 and you can pick up a mitchell 302 for ~$30. You can be ready to fish with line, lure and flouro for around $100 and it won't even be a bad combo.
> 
> I always appreciate seeing the Van Staals and other high end rod/reel combos, but I think I'd have to win the lottery to (personally) justify that kind of money for a combo. Hell, I'd be so worried someone would steal it, I'd have to bring it in the bathroom at the pier to take a leak.


I am bidding around Ebay for a Mitchell 302. Is the drag enough or most people upgrade to HT-100s?

How much drag do you really need for cobia? also, mono, fireline, or braid?


----------



## Undead

bluefish1928 said:


> I am bidding around Ebay for a Mitchell 302. Is the drag enough or most people upgrade to HT-100s?
> 
> How much drag do you really need for cobia? also, mono, fireline, or braid?


I'm not going to represent myself as an expert, but it seems the ht-100 drag or carbon fiber drag upgrade is quite popular. 

Some claim the Mitchell's don't do great with braid while others say its fine. It's probably fine, but you don't need an obscene amount of line for cobia like you might for kings. I, personally, like the high-vis suffix mono for the pier, so I use that.


----------



## panhandleslim

Most of the guys that have these Van Staals live with their parents.


----------



## MrFish

Every year, we have go into the Van Staal debate. Why? If you don't like them, then don't buy them. Same bunch of people that claim they don't want a lambo. Whatever.


----------



## panhandleslim

MrFish said:


> Every year, we have go into the Van Staal debate. Why? If you don't like them, then don't buy them. Same bunch of people that claim they don't want a lambo. Whatever.


Oh, I love Lambos. They're very practical.


----------



## bluefish1928

Undead said:


> I'm not going to represent myself as an expert, but it seems the ht-100 drag or carbon fiber drag upgrade is quite popular.
> 
> Some claim the Mitchell's don't do great with braid while others say its fine. It's probably fine, but you don't need an obscene amount of line for cobia like you might for kings. I, personally, like the high-vis suffix mono for the pier, so I use that.


How much line would you need for cobia vs for kings?

I am assuming with kings you let them run with lighter drag to avoid hook popping out?


----------



## ThaFish

panhandleslim said:


> Oh, I love Lambos. They're very practical.


I'm surprised some of those pier dudes don't ask their parents for Lambos instead of more Staals. They could sit in the car at the end of the pier & when they feather one of those jigs out in front of a big 'ol ling they could just do a peel out to jack the fish up to get a real good hookset.


----------



## Jollyroger500

Thafish.... I agree with ya. I laugh at the gold and silver reels if I see someone with them. Cuz its all about a reputation and show off thing. Its cracks me up.


----------



## MrFish

I've been thinking about getting one to surf fish with. Now I want to get a rod holder for the front of my car and put my VS right up front. That way I can drive around and smile, knowing I'm pissing in someone's Cheerios.


----------



## Jollyroger500

Haha.


----------



## Hawkseye

Jollyroger500 said:


> Thafish.... I agree with ya. I laugh at the gold and silver reels if I see someone with them. Cuz its all about a reputation and show off thing. Its cracks me up.


Most of the older guys out on those piers (you know, the dude's who have been catch ling for the last 30-40 years) don't use one. And the one's who do, worked through every other ling snagging reel around before they got one and they treat it as though that's the case. They are a hard earned piece of equipment (fishing tool.)

However, it always amazes me, the shear number of school skipping, young, men out there who are sporting $27,000,000 ling rods and reels. These guys are out there every day (which means they aren't earning a paycheck anywhere) and they treat these pieces of equipment as if they were a toy that can be replaced in a heartbeat.


----------



## bay slayer

For those bashing staals here are a few quistions... Do you guys own one? Have you ever set foot on a pier? Im assuming NO... Why do you guys even bother?? I know 16 year old kids who will outfish yall on a boat pier bridge and anything else. I personally went threw 2 mitchells and 2 706s that all blew up on fish, then I bought a staal With my own money, which I worked for. Yall have fun with your bull reds and white trout on sikes, which are so hard to catch...


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> For those bashing staals here are a few quistions... Do you guys own one? Have you ever set foot on a pier? Im assuming NO... Why do you guys even bother?? I know 16 year old kids who will outfish yall on a boat pier bridge and anything else. I personally went threw 2 mitchells and 2 706s that all blew up on fish, then I bought a staal With my own money, which I worked for. Yall have fun with your bull reds and white trout on sikes, which are so hard to catch...


if i cut the bails off my stradics wil they werk 2 snobble a king at tha peer?


----------



## bay slayer

ThaFish said:


> if i cut the bails off my stradics wil they werk 2 snobble a king at tha peer?


I dont even know why i argue with you, You are the idiot that mentioned ling fishing with your little low profiles. But to each his own, have fun catching your ever so elusive bull reds, must be soooo challenging. :notworthy:


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> I dont even know why i argue with you, You are the idiot that mentioned ling fishing with your little low profiles. But to each his own, have fun catching your ever so elusive bull reds, must be soooo challenging. :notworthy:


wil u sho me how 2 feather a buktale jig if i com 2 tha peer 2 fish with u?


----------



## Ocean Master

I use a Daiwa Lexa 400 High Power for Cobia fishing from the boat. It will throw anything as far as needed. Either a heavy jig or a light eel. 

I grew up fishing the pier starting in the 60's with my father who fished the pier in the 30's before I was born. All we had were Mitchell and Shakespeare Sea Wonder reels. With the reels out today I still can't figure out why antiquated reels like the Mitchell's are still being used. It must be the cost. For a few bucks you can have a reel with good line capacity that is easy to upgrade.


----------



## sailfish123

bluefish1928 said:


> What is a good cobia set-up under $250?
> 
> rods? do they really need to be custom made? What are some good factory rods?
> 
> Also, can conventional casting reels be used versus spinning?
> I have a Penn fathom 30 and Daiwa Seagate 50 (packs more like than most spinners)


They do not need to be custom made my personal favorite is a 9 foot half hitch custom kingfish rod so you can catch kings also with it and matched up with a penn 706z if you want to be as cheap as you can.


----------



## kingfish501

Bay slayer.....who is the 16 year old who outfishes all us old men out at the pier? Son, most of us old men were jacking up kings and cobes before your daddies were even born.

Van Steal? Nope, wouldn't own a reel that I can't do my own service work and mods on. I use the reel that Van Staals are copies of...a Luxor 3B and 3 706Zs I bought in 1980. 

I always love it when a kid thinks he and his friends invented fishing and that no one else knows as much as they do.


----------



## sailfish123

kingfish501 said:


> Bay slayer.....who is the 16 year old who outfishes all us old men out at the pier? Son, most of us old men were jacking up kings and cobes before your daddies were even born.
> 
> Van Steal? Nope, wouldn't own a reel that I can't do my own service work and mods on. I use the reel that Van Staals are copies of...a Luxor 3B and 3 706Zs I bought in 1980.
> 
> I always love it when a kid thinks he and his friends invented fishing and that no one else knows as much as they do.


No, this was my my first pier rod and reel i now have a 9 foot half hitch kingfish rod with an old 706z. I have caught countless amounts of kings with both of these rods.


----------



## bay slayer

kingfish501 said:


> Bay slayer.....who is the 16 year old who outfishes all us old men out at the pier? Son, most of us old men were jacking up kings and cobes before your daddies were even born.
> 
> Van Steal? Nope, wouldn't own a reel that I can't do my own service work and mods on. I use the reel that Van Staals are copies of...a Luxor 3B and 3 706Zs I bought in 1980.
> 
> I always love it when a kid thinks he and his friends invented fishing and that no one else knows as much as they do.


Im not 16 BTW i made this account like 5 years ago. Also never said that I out fished the old men. lol


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> Im not 16 BTW i made this account like 5 years ago. Also never said that I out fished the old men. lol


Five years ago, huh? Impressive, I've never known anyone else who could act 16 years old for five years straight. 

Snobble any kings recently bud?


----------



## MrFish

Do you have to register as a sex offender if you "snobble" something?


----------



## ThaFish

MrFish said:


> Do you have to register as a sex offender if you "snobble" something?


Excellent question. I've often wondered that myself. 

Truth be told I wanted to fit in a couple years ago so I went to the pier one morning. I tried to snobble a couple times but the kings weren't interested. I'm not proud of it but at least all my cards are on the table now.


----------



## ranger250x

Why are you not proud of it? Its a different type of fishing than you may be used to, but definately not something to be ashamed of. Having a king take a cigar minnow in plain sight is amazing to watch. I have only had it happen for me one time and it was very exciting. Definately got me hooked.


----------



## bay slayer

ThaFish said:


> Five years ago, huh? Impressive, I've never known anyone else who could act 16 years old for five years straight.
> 
> Snobble any kings recently bud?


Nope no macks lately but I have killed quite a few mahis lately, do those ever shower ballyhoo at sikes?


----------



## ThaFish

bay slayer said:


> Nope no macks lately but I have killed quite a few mahis lately, do those ever shower ballyhoo at sikes?


Glad to hear it homie. You keep doing work on those mahis at the pier & I'll keep doing work on the hybrids & specks out on the Escambia.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

MrFish said:


> Do you have to register as a sex offender if you "snobble" something?


No, but there is a twelve step program.


----------

